# OSX10.4.8 download



## jlpower (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a ibook G4 running on a 10.3.9 but have bought a new ipod which needs 10.4.8. Is it possible to download software for an update from 10.3.9 to 10.4.8?


----------



## Gnomo (Nov 30, 2007)

You cannot upgrade from Panther (10.3.x) to Tiger (10.4.x) without purchase and Apple does not offer OS X (any version) via download.  You must purchase the disks.

Once you purchase Tiger you may be able to find a stand alone update for 10.4.8 or you could use system update to get the latest (currently 10.4.11).


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 30, 2007)

Depending on how fast your iBook is, and how much RAM it has and can possibly have, you might consider also purchasing 10.5 instead. It was released a month ago. 
(if at least 867 MHz and 1 GB RAM in practice, 10.5 could work, if less 10.4... which you might also find for cheap in places like amazon or ebay now that 10.5 is out).


----------

